# Adjusting Front Derailleur/105



## sage1 (Dec 31, 2005)

My Sequoia has Shimano 105 derailleurs front and back. On my last ride the front derailleur wouldn't move the chain to the large front ring. Today I attempted to adjust the two screws on the front derailleur to get everything lined up correctly...of course I made it worse and now it's entirely whacked out of adjustment. Can someone outline a few steps on how to put the fron derailleur back into the correct position.

Thanks for the assistance.
Sage


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

sage1 said:


> My Sequoia has Shimano 105 derailleurs front and back. On my last ride the front derailleur wouldn't move the chain to the large front ring. Today I attempted to adjust the two screws on the front derailleur to get everything lined up correctly...of course I made it worse and now it's entirely whacked out of adjustment. Can someone outline a few steps on how to put the fron derailleur back into the correct position.
> 
> Thanks for the assistance.
> Sage


http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=75

TF


----------

